# moby wrap:best hold for 3.5 month old



## Emskins

hello ladies,

I have had my moby for a while but didn't have much luck with it in the early days, I have pulled it out again and really want to start using it. I had Wren in it today in the kangaroo hold which seemed easy and comfortable for both us.

My question is, is she too old for that hold and should I be using another hold?She is quite strong and has good head support but I ont think she is ready for long periods of supporting her neck. Also, in the heat are some holds better than others?

Sorry for all the questions! THANK YOU!


----------



## littlestar

your probably better off with a hug hold now, if her head needs a break you can support it then with the shoulder supports.

do you still have your instruction booklet?


----------



## Emskins

thanks little star, I do have the booklet so I will have a look and start practising. I founds when she was smaller I had difficulty getting the tension right, i guess it just takes time to get it right


----------



## Laughing Girl

Isla's 10 weeks old and her neck strength is quite good. I've been carrying her in a hug hold but trying to position her in an upright position, rather than the almost diagonal one that the booklet illustrates. She really loves this.
I know what you mean about trying to find a hold that's good for the hot weather though - I am struggling on this one - even just wearing a nappy today she was uncomfortably hot - it is uber hot here at the moment though I suppose - but I am going to give the Moby a miss tomorrow for the first day since she was born in favour of a "conventional" style sling just to get some air circulating around her.


----------

